# Chihuahuas and Leptovirus



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

OK everyone this is very important and you need to beware of the risks you are taking if your vet gives your chihuahua Leptovirus.


Why? Leptospirosis is a bacterial rather than a viral disease. Consequently, the canine lepto shot is not a modified live virus vaccine, but is a chemically inactivated bacterium containing more potential antigens (individual disease units) capable of causing reactions. As in P.C.'s case, anaphylaxis does not occur after the first inoculation, but after the second or third when antibodies produced by the puppy's immune system become hypersensitive. 

Allergic reactions are not the lepto shot's only drawback. Existing leptospira bacterium provide neither as high a level nor as long a duration of immunity as modified live canine vaccines. Of the four most common leptospirae known to infect dogs [L.canicola, L. icterohemorrhagiae, L. pomora and L. grippotyphosa], the lepto shot. currently available contains only two bacterium: L. canicola and L. icterohemorrhagiae. The primary immunization series, usually requiring three inoculations, provides only six months protection against the disease. Subsequent vaccination programs, normally based on annual boosters, are thus inadequate . A 1989 Tufts University study of 17 dogs with confirmed leptospirosis showed all 17 to be infected with L. pomona and L. grippotyphosa which are not currently included in lepto vaccines. Nine of the 17 dogs had been vaccinated against leptospirosis within the previous six months.

So please ask your vet; For a 5 way shot not a 7 way, the 5 way contains no Lepto and the 7 way does.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks so much Lori for that information!!!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

You are more than welcome!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks for the important info!!! It took me a long time to find a Vet that had great knowledge of small breeds...especially chihuahuas. My Vet is extremely cautious and conservative when giving vaccinations. You just cant be to carefull...


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Very good lets hope everyone READS this!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I know i am definitely more informed when Auggie goes for his next vaccinations Thanks :shock:


----------



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

thanks Lori!!! i'll have a chat with my vet friend before i get my chi vaccinated!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow! You sure do inform us on all the info we need to know! :wink: :thumbright:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Good info KJ! I think this may have been what caused Callie's allergic reaction after her first booster. The vet didn't think it was because she reacted hours later but I'm still not so sure. She had a Parvo/Distemper booster today that they switched to a different kind of shot when they realized she had had an allergic reaction before. They also pretreated her with Benedryl.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

our vet is cautious about vaccines as well, but here in new jersey (in my area) there have been quite a few cases of lepto going on! so we are left with hard decicions to make, to vaccinate or not to vaccinate....... i even had to go for testing for lepto because this one dog i had to handle tested positive for it and since we didn't know about the lepto outbreaks that was the last thing on our minds that the dog had! lucky for me i came back negative....... 

what would you gals do in my situation??? i'm torn between the vaccine on such a tiny baby and the actual disease itself being present in this area...


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh Wow!!!! That is a super tough situation. I would not even begin to know what to tell you. I did not realize Lepto was making a come-back???? Maybe the Vet Association will come up with a safer vaccine for the Chi breed??? That is also a little disturbing...Lepto is very serious. I also did not no it was contagious to Humans??? 

sandra


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

what i got from the seminar on zoonosis is lepto is transmitted through urine...... there was sooo much during that seminar i only got bits and pieces of everything in my head but i took notes. i can try and get mroe info up tomorrow....


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Kylie is getting her shots this Friday and I asked my vet if they had the lepto in the booster...they said that is a seperate shot now (for that hospital) and you can only get the lepto if you ask for it. Apparently they know about the dangers and took action...


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

thank you for the information. I am going to call my vet tomorrow and find out what shot gadget gets.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

here's one of many info sheets that i have.....

Leptospirosis


Leptospirosis [lep-to-spy-RO-sis] is a potentially serious bacterial illness that is most common in the tropics. Leptospirosis can affect many parts of the body. 
Infected wild and domestic animals pass leptospirosis-causing bacteria in their urine. 
People get leptospirosis by contact with fresh water, wet soil, or vegetation that has been contaminated by the urine of infected animals. 
Leptospirosis is treatable with antibiotics. 
To prevent leptospirosis, minimize contact with fresh water and mud that might be contaminated with the urine of infected animals. 


What is leptospirosis?

Leptospirosis is a potentially serious illness that can affect many parts of the body.



What is the infectious agent that causes leptospirosis?

Leptospirosis is caused by Leptospira interrogans, a corkscrew-shaped bacterium (spirochete).



Where is leptospirosis found?

Leptospirosis-causing bacteria are common worldwide, especially in tropical countries with heavy rainfall. Infected rodents and other wild and domestic animals pass the bacteria in their urine. The bacteria can live for a long time in fresh water, damp soil, vegetation, and mud. Flooding after heavy rainfall helps spread the bacteria in the environment.



How is leptospirosis spread?

People get leptospirosis by contact with fresh water, damp soil, or vegetation contaminated by the urine of infected animals. People who canoe, raft, wade, or swim in contaminated lakes, rivers, and streams can get leptospirosis. Leptospirosis is also a problem for people who work in contaminated flood plains or wet agricultural settings.

Leptospirosis bacteria can enter the body through broken skin and mucous membranes. The bacteria can also enter the body when a person swallows contaminated food or water, including water swallowed during water sports. Once in the bloodstream, the bacteria can reach all parts of the body and cause signs and symptoms of illness.



What are the signs and symptoms of leptospirosis?

Most infected persons have a mild to moderate illness that is like many other tropical diseases. Symptoms include fever, headache, chills, nausea and vomiting, eye inflammation, and muscle aches. In more severe cases, the illness can result in liver damage and jaundice (yellowing of the skin and whites of the eyes), kidney failure, and internal bleeding. People who are seriously ill with leptospirosis often need to be hospitalized.



How soon after exposure do symptoms appear?

Symptoms usually begin about 10 days after infection.



How is leptospirosis diagnosed?

Leptospirosis is diagnosed by a special blood test that is available through state health departments.



Who is at risk for leptospirosis?

People who take part in freshwater recreational activities in areas where leptospirosis is common, especially during the rainy season or in times of flooding 
Farmers, workers in rice fields, sewer workers, and others whose jobs involve contact with water or mud that is contaminated by animal urine, especially the urine of rodents 
Veterinarians and others in contact with leptospirosis-affected animals 


What complications can result from leptospirosis?

Severe or untreated leptospirosis can lead to organ system damage and, in rare cases, death.



What is the treatment for leptospirosis?

Leptospirosis is treatable with antibiotics. Treatment should be started as soon as possible. Severely ill persons might need intravenous antibiotic treatment and other supportive care.



How common is leptospirosis?

Mild leptospirosis is common in tropical countries where people have regular contact with fresh water and animals. The disease is under-diagnosed in the United States. The 50 to 150 cases reported each year are probably only a fraction of the total number of infections.



Is leptospirosis an emerging infectious disease?

Yes. Increased awareness of the disease has led to increased recognition. In 1995, after widespread flooding in Nicaragua, a leptospirosis epidemic killed at least 13 persons and made more than 2,000 others sick. In 1997, nine whitewater rafters from the United States were infected during a river trip in Costa Rica. Leptospirosis is also a problem in deteriorating inner cities that are infested with rats.



How can leptospirosis be prevented?

Minimize contact with fresh water, mud, and vegetation that might be contaminated with the urine of infected animals, especially rodents. 
Wear protective clothing, such as waterproof boots or waders, when participating in recreational or work activities that might result in contact with contaminated water. 
If your travel plans might put you at risk for leptospirosis, consider taking antibiotics before and during travel to help prevent infection from short-term, high-risk exposures. 


This fact sheet is for information only and is not meant to be used for self-diagnosis or as a substitute for consultation with a health-care provider. If you have any questions about the disease described above, consult a health-care provider.


----------



## CaliGirl (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I will remember this when we get our puppy. Thanks again!


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

Thank you for all the info. I love the detail, I was a bacteriology major but this wasn't one I studied...I always find the emerging infectous diseases interesting...I'm odd that way :dontknow: 

Thanks again...
Jessi


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## ChiMom3 (Aug 6, 2006)

omg, Bo my baby just had his 2nd shot, thank goodness he had no reaction, I talked to our vet and he thought because we live on some acreage that it would be best to give the shot. He did give Bo bendryl before the shot though.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

jlcase said:


> ...I'm odd that way :dontknow:
> 
> Thanks again...
> Jessi


And thank goodness you are! It's folks like yourself that help keep us safe and healthy!


----------



## ChiMom3 (Aug 6, 2006)

Well my vet said (correct me if I'm wrong) but that the disease itself to far worse than an reaction, he said their face could swell and even if that happened they could be treated, he always gives bendryl first and mine have been fine. Did you know humans can get that disease also, a boy here in Georgia at the University of Georgia died last year from it, the news said he got it from lake water, dont know alot about it, but I opted for the shot and stayed around at the vets for about an hour, he said if they had a reaction it's usually in the first couple of hours.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

ChiMom3 said:


> Well my vet said (correct me if I'm wrong) but that the disease itself to far worse than an reaction, he said their face could swell and even if that happened they could be treated, he always gives bendryl first and mine have been fine. Did you know humans can get that disease also, a boy here in Georgia at the University of Georgia died last year from it, the news said he got it from lake water, dont know alot about it, but I opted for the shot and stayed around at the vets for about an hour, he said if they had a reaction it's usually in the first couple of hours.


That exact comment was made to me just the other day by Buford's breeder. She gives Bu his shots. I had sent this post to her, and she asked me again the other day if I was sure I wanted to eliminate the Lepto part of his vaccine. After more reading and soul searching, I decided I would have her give it to him. I guess it's a personal choice.


----------



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

I got one of my chihuahua's shots done yesterday the vet insisted I get the Leptospirosis as we are going camping.. So the bf said yeah to it. When we got home we called his mother and she used to breed chihuahuas and she gave us an earful about the shot. Now Im terrified to leave the dog alone. I kept waking up last night to check on her just to make sure. This morning she seems her fine happy self.. thankfully I don't have to work for another few hours but I still might get someone to check on her.

And here i thought my vet was great :S


----------



## lyredragon (Jul 28, 2010)

It's not really an emerging disease. It's been out there. People think that the infectious jaundice that killed off tons of soldiers during the civil war and the revolution was due to lepto. 

Since it is a bacteria, though, it is treatable with antibiotics. I try to keep shots to a minimum because Foxxy reacts to them. Her rabies shot gave her a lump the size of a bottlecap. I was so worried that it would turn into a granuloma! So. I went to banfield for tag's free welness exam, and they tried to push the lepto on me. No, in Nebraska it's not that big unless you're out in the swampy wilderness all the time. Until it gets to be a larger threat, I am not really interested in vaccinating against it


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I always tell my vet no lepto and go with a 4way vacination.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Leptospirosis is one of the most common vaccines that dogs have an allergic reaction too, which is one reason we don't use the vaccine. We also haven't seen a case of it in over 15+ years so it's not a risk in our area.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

I haven't given any of my dogs the lepto vaccination for several years, not even my therapy Bichon, Cosmo, who is required to get vaccinations. My vet agrees with my decision. She hasn't seen anything that even might be lepto in our area for years and years. If she does see something that even might be lepto, she will let me know and we'll discuss vaccinating my dogs. As I understand it, they may still get lepto even with the vaccination, and the lepto vaccination is the one most likely to cause a bad reaction of all the vaccinations. I am trying to back off on vaccinations for my furkids.

Jeanette


----------



## chiapet7 (Dec 7, 2010)

THANKS for that information.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I am not sure that, that injection is given in australia ? I have never herd of it before.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Yearly vaccinations include rabies, kennel cough, and a DHL shot, which is distemper, hepatitis, and lepto. I split the shots up in two trips to the vet for my therapy dog (Bichon) and he doesn't get lepto. Lavender got all of her vaccinations right before she came to live with me, so I'll have to decide what I want to give her before it comes time again. I won't be giving her lepto either.

Jeanette


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

We almost lost Lily to the Lepto shot as a puppy. We skip it.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I will never have my dogs get this vaccine.


----------

